# Weve been nominated - April fool !!!!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*
 FF has been Nominated 

Congratulations 
Tony & Mel
Ive just had email confirmation of your nomination for this years
Webmaster Cherry blossom Award!*​


> This award is given each spring to
> Site founders who have been nominated
> for their hard work and dedication to the online community
> A minimum of 100 signatures will be need to be posted on a thread within your forum.
> ...


[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 

*Please post! we need 100 members to sign this thread!!!*

Tony & Mel so deserve this award!

especially as last year I missed the deadline for the nominations ​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

How lovely

Roz

x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

fab - what do i do... sign here?   have i done it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes Kooks Thank you - we need 100 members to post! !!!!


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Wello done, hope u get it. Certainly will be deserved!


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I'll sign, the site deserves it.  Well done Tony and team.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo hoo  

I sign here !


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

woo hoo congratulations, you both so deserve to win this award

xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Fabulous and well deserved!

I vote here too!

Louj


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Done to you both!!

My vote is here!

x x x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Count me in
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Signed Here By Me 

Snags
xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Done Tony & Mel and everyone who is involved in keeping Fertility Friends running, as without it literally thousands of us would have nowhere to turn when times are tough on this incredibly bumpy infertility rollercoaster.

You all do a fantastic job and would get my vote everytime  

Love Felicity Wishes


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

So very much deserved xx

Kate


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Well done Tony and Mel

Nothing less than you deserve 

Em


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Very well deserved

_*Just a Girl x x x*_


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent news! Count me as signed. 

Tony, Mel, the whole admin and mod team, a really sincere thanks for the service you guys provide voluntarily. This site has been a Godsend to so many    Saying thanks doesn't seem to be enough......

Louise  xxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yous deserve it  so so much i would be lost with out evryone here 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sweetchilli


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

this site is a life saver

well done

Nicky


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

Well done FF for all your suppport
thanks and good luck
nuala


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Well done guys 

Eternally Grateful 

Hopeful Jade 

xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Well deserved 

I really dont know what I would do without this site

Caz.s xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll sign too!!
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

They deserve this & so much more!!!!

Sue XX


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm voting too!!

Fab site - couldn't live without it!


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

You definitely deserve to win. Don't know where I'd be without FF. 
Boo x


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats

Denise


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm voting too


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Tony & Mel you really deserve this. 

A fantatsic website and such a life line for so many people. 

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Fab Fab Fab news!

Katie


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Consider me signed too   I don't know what I'd do without FF   

B xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Count me in too. This site has been my saviour.

xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Count me in too - the best site for support and friendship, through good times and bad!

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Good work guys


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

This Site & The People On Here Were My Lifeline Through Treatment!!

Well Deserved!!  

Maria X


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

i'd be lost without ff!  this is my lifeline also!!

much deserved!

lisa xx


----------



## ljyeomans (May 1, 2007)

Hi

Count on me, wouldn't know what I would have done without this site.

Thanks


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is wonderful - congratulations!  I agree that FF is definitely a lifeline for ladies like us!

Here's my signature - enjoy your tree  

NikkiC x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure you will hit more than 100 in no time  

Congratulations   wonderful forum and fab mods as well

x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

you guys definately deserve this award.  this site is amazing!  a wonderful informative resource and a wonderful community of supportive and caring people!  

love aimeex


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree - it was a fantatsic day when Tony and Mel set up FF

Thank you!

Dee
xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

me too me too  

Xxxx


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi 

Count me in, I could never have got through the good and bad times without this place. 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Great site would be lost without it!!

Congrats 

Missy xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations (and a signature   )


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

with out this site i would have found these few yrs very difficult.this is the only place i have friends to talk to aswell.always got to have my daily fix


----------



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

I sign here - great site!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

you guys deserve this soooo much, i would be lost without this site  

pam xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

signing as I live on here at the moment!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic news! ... Well Deserved!

Bels x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

congratulations!! well deserved.

Love Cleo xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tony & Mel you truelly deserve this

Thank you for making our journeys bearable

Sx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope they get it it is well deserved


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Matty xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Signed... couldn't have coped without this site... lifeline doesn't even come close to describing the the help, information and support I get every day.  Congratulations.

Karin

xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done ,I would be lost without FF,count me as signed
Emma


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Add me too!!!

Well done Tony & Mel 

Thanks for this wonderful site  

Sanjo x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Me too.

Thanks SO much Mel and Tony for creating and maintaining such a wonderful community.

x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> John Joker
> Glamorgan, Wales.[/center]


[/quote]

Before I type a lovely gushing 'signature'......can I just check this isn't an April Fools joke?  i'm sorry sorry if it isn't

S xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hurrah that you've been nominated - congratulationsn to Mel and Tony - very well-deserved and I hope you bloomin' well win.

VEC  XX


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

me too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Sorry its Just after 12 - I just got in from work


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony & Mel do deserve an award I totally 100 % agree - sadly I made this one up

Please forgive me ~ its my birthday  ​


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhhh dizzy!!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Phew.....I was so scared i'd been naughty by suggesting it was an April Fools and was waiting for an influx of messages telling me off for being so cynical....I can get back to work now  

It's quite funny though as I really am the worlds must gullible person!!!

S xxx

ps - have a wonderful birthday Dizzi


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well done SMMW 

Dizzi - I think you owe them a cherry tree now lol!!

I know it's not real - but put my name down to publicly state that I think they SHOULD get an award or present or something!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

I very nearly signed this earlier today but something about it didn't ring true.  So I googled the name of the awards and couldn't find anything so guessed it was likely an April Fool.

well done anyway dizzi.

Have a happy birthday

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ms Dizzi!!

Happy Birthday


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done everyone  

Back later


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Dizzi!


Happy Birthday, sweets.  


Darn, that's the second April Fool that fooled me....


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Dizzi 

Happy Birthday 

Still think that all of our words prove that they do deserve an award anyway, as FF is a lifesaving site it really is and to us you will always be a


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice one Dizzi  , happy birthday too  .  I did think the prize was a bit rubbish  .

Had a upset this morning, so has made me   again  .

Louj


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

*raises hand* I too thought the prize was a bit crap and had spotted the John Joker name too, but I am sooooooooo gullible I just had to show my support    I get caught every year    

Nice one Dizzi, hope you have a lovely birthday

(and I still mean every word I said in my gushy sig   !)


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hilarious   was wondering why a tree would be the prize 

Happy Birthday anyway  

PS.  I still like to thank Mel&Tony and all the mods for their dedication to this site...it has helped me through some dark times


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I didnt even read it properly!  well done dizzi and happy birthday


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

aww thats cruel--i too think you should buy them a gorgeous tree


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Dizzi you are  !!!  But as it's your b-day we'll forgive you, just this once!!!  Hope you are having a FAB day and everyone spoils you rotten.

Can't believe I was foiled, especially as I told DH this morning to beware of April Fools jokes


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

you know I wasnt sure at first about this then I thought nah it couldnt be an april fool.  You cruel person.    Just as well its your birthday!! lol  Have a great birthday though! 

Lisa xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

oooh Dizzi you cheeky madam!  

nicely played though    

have a great day hon


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

well done Dizzi, have a happy birthday x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I read this this mornign and thought "that's an April fool". It was the signing in this thread that gave it away... and the fact I know oyu too well Dizzi! 

Well done though, the sentiment still stands; FF is a wonderful place and really does deserve an award. 

Happy birthday Dizzi. Have a fab time.

C~x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought it was a bit weird when I saw the prize, and then I saw the name of the person!  You nearly fooled me - nearly!  

Sue


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

didn't even read the front just signed!!!



Dizzi!​
xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Well done those who guessed it was an April Fool - I'm obviously not cynical enough - or is it that I am just PLAIN STOOPID?

Dizzi - happy birthday.  AFter pulling that stunt, I am wracking my brains for ways to pay you back.  GRRR.  Although "John Joker" was a bit of a clue, I guess!


x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes the clue was the daft award name & John Joker  
Look out next year  . . .


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG soooooooooooooooooooooooo gullible    

Hope you having a good b'day Dizzi!


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

well done, very much deserved

jk32 xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~ SMMW ~ said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > John Joker
> > Glamorgan, Wales.[/center]


Before I type a lovely gushing 'signature'......can I just check this isn't an April Fools joke?  i'm sorry sorry if it isn't

S xxx
[/quote]

 Well spotted


----------



## Andrea72 (Jul 25, 2008)

This has been the best support through infertility and NOW pregnancy! that I've had.

I love it.

You deserve an award.

THANK YOU  THANK YOU  THANK YOU x x xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

April fool or not, Tony and the team deserve an award for all the work they do in maintaining this site.  thanks guys!


----------

